# Sim City 4: 107.658.254 in einer Region - Rekord!



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 4: 107.658.254 in einer Region - Rekord!*

					Peter Ritchie ist es durch optimale Stadtplanung gelungen, eine Metropole mit 107.658.254 Einwohnern zu errichten. Die Region in Sim City 4 besteht aus 81 Baugrundstücken und ist minutiös durchgeplant. Aber trotzdem gibt es Probleme: Der Verkehr auf 26.542 Kilometer Straßen ist ein Albtraum.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 4: 107.658.254 in einer Region - Rekord!*


----------



## b0uncer (2. September 2014)

Rechtschreibung will gelernt sein...


----------



## Noxxphox (2. September 2014)

Wtf respekt, der gute mann hadde geduld


----------



## 442 (2. September 2014)

Wer die Mechaniken hinter einer Simulation erkennt, kann sie natürlich entsprechend nutzen und ad absurdum führen.  Aber trotzdem Respekt, ich war meist schon zum Bauen einer ganzen Stadt zu faul und hab dann wieder SC3000 gespielt, ohne diese Regionen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2014)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten als man soviele Leute ansiedeln konnte. 
Bei Sim City 5 ist der Verkehr ja schon bei 1 Million Einwohnern im Eimer, bei 8 Millionen in der Region geht nichts mehr und alles geht Pleite. 

@topic:
Gratulation dazu. Man muss schon viel Geduld und Zeit aufwenden um das zu schaffen, wäre nichts für mich. Glaube mehr als 20-30 Millionen hatte ich nie in der selben Region.


----------



## keinnick (2. September 2014)

Respekt! Mein Ding wäre es nicht aber mich fasziniert, was manche Leute aus den Games so rauskitzeln.


----------



## Oozy (2. September 2014)

Wow, das ist eine Riesenmenge. Ich hätte es vor allem nie solange mit diesem Spiel ausgehalten.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. September 2014)

"Multiple Ragequits", glaub ich ihm sofort


----------



## c-3 (2. September 2014)

Wow! Glückwunsch an EA lol


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2014)

Wie viele Frames hat er noch wenn er das laufen lässt?


----------



## Spyware (2. September 2014)

Nicht gerade besonders. Er hat fast keine 4x4 Stage 8 Gebäude, man kann pro Stadt locker 2 Millionen Einwohner schaffen. Außerdem schauen all seine Städte fast gleich aus, da hätte er sie gleich kopieren können um auf die Gesamtzahl zu kommen. Aber gut, wer weiß sowas schon^^


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2014)

und das ganz ohne Cloud-KI Berechnungen...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. September 2014)

und jetzt das ganze bitte mal in simcity 5 nachmachen


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2014)

Spyware schrieb:


> Nicht gerade besonders. Er hat fast keine 4x4 Stage 8 Gebäude, man kann pro Stadt locker 2 Millionen Einwohner schaffen. Außerdem schauen all seine Städte fast gleich aus, da hätte er sie gleich kopieren können um auf die Gesamtzahl zu kommen. Aber gut, wer weiß sowas schon^^



Ich glaube ganz so "einfach" ist es nicht. Aber Du kannst es ja gerne mal probieren.


----------



## Spyware (3. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube ganz so "einfach" ist es nicht. Aber Du kannst es ja gerne mal probieren.



Challenge Accepted 

Die dazu verwendete Stadt ist nicht meine größte Stadt, aber sie wurde komplett ohne Umlandstädte gebaut, funktioniert also autark und schaut nett aus. Durch den Regionsbonus könnte man wesentlich größere Städte bauen! Andere Spieler haben schon mehr erreicht, und jetzt bekommt ein Spieler so hohe Aufmerksamkeit, obwohl er eigentlich schlecht geplant hat^^

Ich wollte nur beweisen, dass es einfach ist 
Meine Stadt ist Vanilla(bis auf ein Krankenhaus...nur kosmetische Änderung) und ohne Cheats.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

